# Brady's Run PA



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Just discovered this park right across the PA border called Bradys run.... Anyone have any luck over there?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

SigShooterWB said:


> Just discovered this park right across the PA border called Bradys run.... Anyone have any luck over there?


for steelhead?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I've heard of it. I guess its a hot spot for trout(in the lake and in the stream) early in the season, and decent for bass also. No steelhead. I think salmon king is thinking of the trib to Elk.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SigShooterWB said:


> Just discovered this park right across the PA border called Bradys run.... Anyone have any luck over there?


Brady's Run,,, Like pass Chippewa Pa??

LOL,,, You should'a called me!
We fished there too,,, 3 or 4 times this spring. Not exacty at Bradys creek but across the Beaver, 1/2 mile up at the New Brighton dam. Just about everything you'd want below that dam, except steel. 
We caught crappies, small, large, whites & rock bass, walleye & sauger,,,HUGE CARP & channel cats. Seen pike and small muskies landed too. Never seen a wiper landed but the locals say that at the right time you can have a ball,,, Check "Google Earth" You got a lot of Ohio River Fish comming up there.

I guess Pa stocks that creek. I was told by the guys at the Brady's run bait shop that we weren't allowed to fish it at the mouth. No signs???
The locals do,,, they just park at the car lot, fish under the RR bridge.
We'll be giving it another try in a month or two. Spose to be huge walleyes coming up in there before winter.

That New Brighton park is the nicest place to fish, picnic, shoot the bull,,,
just sit and relax, minus that pathetic boat launch ramp! Wish they fixed that too,,, but no place to park a truck & Trailer.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

You gotta be talking about steel,,, up Erie before Wallnut. OOPS


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, this is right past Chippawa! and I know right where you mean on the Beaver there where that dam is. I'm comming out of Salem area so its a drive for me. But if that walleye run is worth it I might have to give it a try


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> I've heard of it. I guess its a hot spot for trout(in the lake and in the stream) early in the season, and decent for bass also. No steelhead. I think salmon king is thinking of the trib to Elk.


your right nick thats exacly what I was thinking of. After my post I looked it up on their site and went ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! lol.. we'll I now want to try fishin the Elk creek version of Brady run....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Brady run creek is a ditch at best, off of the elk. There is a stream gauge there that usually reads 5 Cfs or less


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bradys run lake just past chippewa was recently drained for repairs to the dam. Decent trout lake before drained, but other than that its nothing special. I grew up around that area..... I wouldn't waist my time there, just my opinion.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

JF1 said:


> Bradys run lake just past chippewa was recently drained for repairs to the dam. Decent trout lake before drained, but other than that its nothing special. I grew up around that area..... I wouldn't waist my time there, just my opinion.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just wondering,,, Did you/ DO you still fish the Beaver at Bradys Run area?
Say like at New Brighton dam to the Ohio?
I keep trying to get some input on here,,, for that area,,, just no takers.
SURE is a nice place to 'hang-out'! 
The Mahoning is starting,,, Beaver CAN'T be too far behind. 
10* cooler and a bunch more water otta do it!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats one of the best areas on that pool of the river..... The dam in new brighton is good, and the mouth of bradys run creek into the beaver is good too...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

